# 63 cm Innenbeinlänge, aktuell 1,35 m / 9 Jahre - Kubikes MTB Trail 26"



## Bruce_Will_Es (25. Februar 2021)

Grüß Euch,

ich suche gerade ein bisschen herum. Lokale Händler haben nicht keinen Verkauf bzw. haben gar keine Kinderräder mehr.

Jetzt hab ich mal ein Kubikes Trail konfiguriert, es scheint ein guter MTB-Tourer für seine Körpergröße zu sein:

Gewicht: 8,825 kg                      
Lieferzeit: bis zu 50 Werktage     
Einzelpreis:  1.127,80 EUR                                                               
Farbe: schwarz
Design: ohne
Bereifung: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 26 x 2.1
Sattelstütze: Aluminium Sattelstütze
Lenker: KCNC Rampant Aluminium
Pedale: Aluminium Plattform 52parts 276 g
Sattelklemme: Schnellspanner
Sattel: 52parts
Laufradsatz: KUbikes 26 performance
Kettenblatt: Kettenblatt Narrow/Wide 32 Zähne
Antrieb: 1x11 Shimano XT / 11-46 Zähne
Bremse: Shimano BR-MT 201
Gabel: Starrgabel KUbikes Carbon
Vorbau: 52parts
Federgabel erscheint mir immer noch zu schwer und uneffektiv bei seinem Gewicht. Da lass ich lieber Luft aus seinen Reifen.

Das scheint mir ganz ok zu sein, oder? Oder gibt's für den Preis schon was deutlich besseres? Wichtig ist, dass das Ding Spaß macht und stabil zu fahren ist. Und dann hoffentlich 4-5 Jahre hält.

Viele Grüße,
Bruce


----------



## Binem (25. Februar 2021)

Bruce_Will_Es schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass das Ding Spaß macht und stabil zu fahren ist. Und dann hoffentlich 4-5 Jahre hält.


bei 9 Jahren und 165cm. Meine Schätzung ist das ein 26er nicht länger als 2 Jahre hält.
der will ja sicher noch deutlich weiter wachsen.

hier wird bei der Größe immer ein 27,5 oder 29er empfohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (25. Februar 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> bei 9 Jahren und 165cm. Meine Schätzung ist das ein 26er nicht länger als 2 Jahre hält.
> der will ja sicher noch deutlich weiter wachsen.
> 
> hier wird bei der Größe immer ein 27,5 oder 29er empfohlen


Mist, hab ich mich vertippt: 135 ist richtig. Entschuldige bitte.


----------



## Ivenl (25. Februar 2021)

Selbstaufbau/ Umbau ist sicherlich deutlich günstiger. Denke du bezahlst gut 300€ für ein Basisrad und bist mit ~500€ Teilen deutlich über dem Niveau vom kubikes


----------



## Albschrat (25. Februar 2021)

Kommt halt drauf an ob Du ein fertiges Bike willst oder selber schrauben kannst. Sonst käme noch ein Mworx infrage:


----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (25. Februar 2021)

Selbst schrauben bin ich zu schlecht. 



Albschrat schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an ob Du ein fertiges Bike willst oder selber schrauben kannst. Sonst käme noch ein Mworx infrage:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1215428



Der Rahmen ist cool. Schön nach unten gezogen, damit der Sattel auch für Kleine oder für Abfahrten ordentlich runterkann.


----------



## Tim66 (16. März 2021)

Hast du was gefunden? Wie wäre das Woom 6 off? Soll für 1,40-1,65 passen. 9,3kg bei 800€ mit Starrgabel.


----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (16. März 2021)

Ich hab das eingangs beschriebene kubikes bestellt, soll zu Ostern kommen (um den Dreh). Ist wohl vergleichbar. Ich hab nur bisschen mehr Leichtbau und Gimmicks zukonfiguriert. Andere können meines Wissens gar nicht liefern und ebay ist auch nichts zu bekommen.


----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (23. April 2021)

Das Rad ist da. Aber ich finde, der Rahmen hätte einen Knick im Oberrohr verdient, damit ein bisschen Freiraum für die Kronjuwelen beim Abstieg bleibt. Gerade wenns beim Uphill mal zu einem Stopper kommt, ist man froh, wenn man vom Sattel runter nach vorn Platz hat.

Kumpel hat ein Naloo Chameleon 26" besorgt, das scheint mir in dieser Hinsicht überlegter zu sein.


----------



## tomm84 (21. Oktober 2021)

Kannst du mal ein paar Bilder posten


----------



## staubtransport (19. April 2022)

Gibt es Langzeiterfahrungen zu dem Kubike Trail nach ca. einem Jahr und evtl ein paar Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (19. April 2022)

Ich hab keine Bilder. Aber Junge, das Rad ist der Hammer! Passte perfekt. Das Gewicht und Handhabung ist top. Ich hab meinen Vater verstoßen, weil ich seinerzeit von ihm nicht so einen Renner bekommen habe. 

Was mir nicht so gefällt: Es ist keines, das man gerne für die Fahrt zur Schule oder zum unachtsamen Hinwerfen hergibt. Dafür braucht es fast noch was billiges.


----------

